# Gambling tax in Spain



## ElJugador (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a professional poker player from the Netherlands looking to move to Spain. Can anybody supply me with some info on how I will be taxed? I primarily play online btw. Even though most of my winnings come from online play which cannot necessarily be tracked by any government agency I'm most interested in this matter, simply because I'd like to directly invest some of my winnings. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

How interesting. I have been involved with online too and am just setting up some new sites -(32 Red) I was distributor No 2 in the world with 888 and in absolute and total honesty NOT ONE single person has ever asked me! I just take it as read that people won't declare it!!! I know most about Scandi tax laws and the Swedish government have had to accept that gaming income is NON-taxable. (To be totally accurate they have had to say it is taxable at 0%)

On Friday I bought new tables, chips, cards etc and am going to set up some offline evenings for charity. If you are around Fuengirola it would be good to met. Pls feel free to PM me.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just re-read this. 

Invest in Spain??????? I'd like to know where it was worth the effort with the lowest interest rates since the Bank of Spain opened, I can think of better places.


----------



## ElJugador (Jan 12, 2009)

Hehe, thanks for the replies. By directly investing I mean having the funds instantly available in my bankaccount instead of crappy atm withdrawals with the neteller card. I don't wanna end up grinding out online poker games when I'm 40, so building up a parallel life to eventually be independent is one of my goals. I'm not currently in Spain, but have been to Fuengirola quite a couple of times though. Spent two summers in Malaga playing poker and stuying Spanish.........good times .


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Neteller .............. the curse of the Western World. I registered 3600 distributors in Singapore for 888 a few years ago and then xxxxxxxx Neteller decided they could not accept Spore-issued credit cards. They STILL own me 61 euros and I WILL get it back - they are asking for another copy of a utility and won't accept online invoices which is what all mine are so I have to get a duplicate copy. They are enough to make you giving up living never mind working with them. 

If you drop me a PM with your email, I'd like to send you something for your comments.


----------



## ElJugador (Jan 12, 2009)

Neteller is dreadful indeed as it comes to their service..................btw, how do i PM? Can't find the freaking option.............


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just realised that you are new - I think you have to make "x" posts before you can PM 

My email is [email protected]


----------



## WotaWaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi to you both. I am in similar boat ElJugador. Originally UK based poker player and just moved to Marbella. Let me know if you want to get in touch.

These charity poker events sounds interesting Steve and I'm only a short drive from Fuengirola. I'll send you an email.

Cheers 
Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

He WotAWaster - I have emailed you. 

The first one will probably be at Calahonda which is between Furngirola and Marbella. I'd be pleased to meet for a coffee to see whether we can put some events on. 

(See thread - Fuengirola)


----------

